# CPMA exam



## medicode3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello All, Has anyone taken the CPMA exam and if so can you tell me how it was? I have been coding for 25 years and a CPC for 10 but I just wondered if all the experience I have will help towards achieving my CPMA credentials or if it's a whole different world in the auditing field. Thanks!!  


Ohio


----------



## Donnakchandler (Dec 1, 2010)

*Donna Chandler*

I took the exam in October of this year. I believe your experience will help you.  I have coded in serveral speciality areas with the exception of E/M. The majority of my experience has been with Surgery, Radiology, and Medicine. I took a two day Seminar offered by NAMAS and was thankful I did. I had written notes in my CPT book from that class and several were what I needed on my exam.  I have been CPC certified since 2000, CIRCC certified since 2003, CPC-Instructor since 2005, and now have my CPMA certification in 2010. I don't think I would have passed the test without the 2 day seminar. Best of Luck to you on your exam....
Donna CPC, CIRCC, CPMA, CPC-I
Alabama


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 1, 2010)

I took the CPMA last December when it was offered to all CEMC's as a beta exam.  Your experience is going to be the most benefit to you.  Since it is a core credential, you are not allowed and extra resource like with the specialty exams.  I think if you look back at some older posts from 12/09-2/10 you will find a wealth of information and feedback from those of us who took the exam.  It was a tough exam and I highly recommend that you study up on compliance.  There was a listing at one time of things to review (I am not sure where it might be now).  Perhaps one of the older posts will lead you to this list.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I also took it in October - I didn't go to the seminar, but I read the book - I passed, but it was a difficult test. It would have been nice to be able to ask questions while I was learning. Brush up on your surgical terminology! Mine had a brain surgery to audit - wasn't expecting that. I did find it helpful to my career, though - I got a promotion after passing the test, so I'd say it was pretty worth while! Good luck!


----------

